# Want Sky+



## DesignA (15 Mar 2012)

Hi,
For the last 7 years i have a sky box. i would now like to get Sky+. Can i just buy a Sky+ box and disconnect my old sky box and replace with a Sky+ box or do i need a new Sky connection account.


----------



## niceoneted (16 Mar 2012)

Been down this road with sky myself, after several phone calls no chance of them giving me sky + without extra payments monthly. 
I refused and then subsequently cancelled. It was only when I was canceling that they offered me a deal that was really good - but I felt it was too little to late and that they had not already valued the 8 yrs hassle free custom before that, to give it to me free - which is what the final offer was (with a reduction in monthly subscription too). I still have my sky box and card and get pretty much all the channels  I want plus all the iPlayer stuff for all the iPlayer programmes you can catch up on.


----------



## mark1 (16 Mar 2012)

similar situation to niceoneted execept i cancellled the accout and opened another so they installled sky plus free,i stand to be corrected but, I dont think plugging the old one out and new one in is an option as there are 2 cables on the sky plus box


----------



## jpd (16 Mar 2012)

It'll work but you won't be able to watch one program and record another


----------



## Woodie (16 Mar 2012)

jpd said:


> It'll work but you won't be able to watch one program and record another



Was in a similar situation.  For Sky Plus you need to have a second cable feed from the dish.   Most dishes have at least two but if you have an extra subscription then you it may already be in use may need to change the LNB (box on the dish).    It's not a difficult DIY job and you can get a box (Plus or HD) on eBay and ask Sky to switch the card.

Alternatively swallow your pride about long term subscription (they don't care) and threaten to cancel altogether and see what they offer you.  Many people claim it works.


----------



## SparkRite (16 Mar 2012)

jpd said:


> It'll work but you won't be able to watch one program and record another



As Woodie has stated you need to have two feeds into the +Box as it has two tuners to allow the recording of one channel and the viewing of another, or even the recording of two channels and the viewing of what has been previously recorded. 
A duel/quad LNB is required to facilitate duel or more feeds.

AFAIK Sky no longer charge for enabling the + and indeed there is no need to ring them unless you have the premium channels which require the card and box to be "married".


----------



## merille (30 Jun 2012)

hi,
just wondering how long it toke from cancelling the account till they switched you off from sky. i know that u have to give 30 day notice to vodafone. does sky need the same. just was thinking to cancel my sky aswell as they dont want to give me free box after years of being customer. going on my holidays soon, so i would like to have no sky at that time and after it i could get a new subscription.


----------



## Woodie (30 Jun 2012)

merille said:


> hi,
> just wondering how long it toke from cancelling the account till they switched you off from sky. i know that u have to give 30 day notice to vodafone. does sky need the same. just was thinking to cancel my sky aswell as they dont want to give me free box after years of being customer. going on my holidays soon, so i would like to have no sky at that time and after it i could get a new subscription.



They will always take the month before ending the subscription so factor in an extra month of payments.  Unavoidable no matter what date you cancel they always take another month.  I had a UK sub and they would not move to Ireland so had to cancel one and take out another but they still took a month extra even after I had moved and could not possibly use the UK sub.  May have changed now but I doubt it.


----------



## merille (30 Jun 2012)

rang them up today and said i want to cancel. they connected me with someone who asked why i want to cancel. i said i have been talking with someone few weeks ago (which i did) and asked for a free box so i could record my stuff as im busy during the day and cant watch all the good programs, so theres no point to have sky any more. he offered free sky+hd box, free installation and 25% off from my monthly payment for 12 months. so i was happy about that (it will be only 20 euros a month then) and will get a new box installed in a week. so if you are thinking u have been a good customer and want a reduced rate, u should want to cancel your subscription. sure u will get a discount.


----------



## tallpaul (30 Jun 2012)

merille said:


> rang them up today and said i want to cancel. they connected me with someone who asked why i want to cancel. i said i have been talking with someone few weeks ago (which i did) and asked for a free box so i could record my stuff as im busy during the day and cant watch all the good programs, so theres no point to have sky any more. he offered free sky+hd box, free installation and 25% off from my monthly payment for 12 months. so i was happy about that (it will be only 20 euros a month then) and will get a new box installed in a week. so if you are thinking u have been a good customer and want a reduced rate, u should want to cancel your subscription. sure u will get a discount.



What number did you use to call them?


----------



## merille (30 Jun 2012)

usual number they have it on the homepage. 0818 719 819.


----------



## Pee (1 Jul 2012)

Mondays seem to be the best days to get Sky offers.


----------

